# How many Calories you need



## megga (Feb 11, 2013)

Was playing on the net to find out how many Calories i need, we all know 2500 for male and 2000 for female, but thats only correct if all male's and female's are the same height, and are as active as each other. 
So i foud this, and i find it quite helpful, st i would pass it on

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/245588.php


----------



## haz (Feb 12, 2013)

megga said:


> Was playing on the net to find out how many Calories i need, we all know 2500 for male and 2000 for female, but thats only correct if all male's and female's are the same height, and are as active as each other.
> So i foud this, and i find it quite helpful, st i would pass it on
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/245588.php



excellent thanks - I also use a BMR calculator I found online although I've lost the link so thanks for this one. Its working great for me, steady weight loss, although I also keep close control over carbs count along with the calories. Good luck.


----------

